

UX Salaries Compared - uptown
http://jcornelius.com/2013/08/ux-salaries-compared/

======
hacknat
A lot of things can and probably will be said about this, but I think this
comparison and bald-faced promotion of Atlanta is deceiving. My biggest beef
is the use of numbers in a way that is annoying and frustrating (as a student
of statistics). A few illustrative points by way of comparison to Seattle:

1\. Seattle's tech scene is much larger than Atlanta's. Atlanta might have a
top heavy average salary, but I guarantee that the upper bound is much higher
in Seattle.

2\. Comparing cost of living so directly and broadly applying it as a
corrective factor to salary is misleading and useless for a number of reasons.
For example, I doubt many people could get by in Atlanta without a car
(without some serious effort). Conversely it is quite easy to live a carless
or car-diminished life in Seattle.

3\. Combining my previous two points: Upper bounds are important. At some
point adjusting salary with cost of living conversions doesn't make sense. It
is totally dependent on the individual concerned, but if somebody makes 107k
in Seattle, that isn't necessarily the equivalent of 84k in Atlanta at some
point you start to cover the basic cost of living and whatever you make above
that is excess. It's probably a little higher than 100k for people with
families, but probably not by much.

------
ltcoleman
Shhhhh! The east and west coasters haven't figured it out yet _wink wink_.
Good technology professionals in the South live very well. :)

